# How to get started with agility?



## ravensmommy (Mar 24, 2013)

Any advice for websites that are good for extreme beginners? Sources that offer advice on how to begin with a puppy? Or personal suggestions thoughts? I know nothing about the sport, but after watching my puppy run around our trampoline weaving in and out of the poles seemingly just for fun, I'm thinking maybe it's something we could do together for fun. I'm not really super interested in competitions at the moment, but it could be an option later on if she really takes to the sport. Mostly just thinking it would be a fun activity for both of us.

For the next three months I don't have access to any training clubs or GSD clubs, I've googled like crazy and there is just nothing in my area. So initially I'd be doing it all on my own with the help of the wonderful internet! 
In three months I'll be moving to San Diego, where hopefully there are some clubs we will be able to join. 

But, for now, what can I be doing with my puppy? 

Oh, and if it's relevant, she is still super young (10 weeks). We have our first puppy class at Petsmart (the only training I've found in my area besides hunting dog training) tomorrow, so once a week we will have that to engage us, but I'd like to find more to do. :help:


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

I'd start with a forum search. 

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/agility/176758-ready-get-started.html
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/agility/175805-where-heck-start.html
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/agility/168609-starting-agility.html
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/agility/160038-beginner-agility-books.html
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/agility/151720-thinking-about-doing-agility-sasha.html
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/agility/166633-we-tried-we-like.html


----------



## kbella999 (Jan 6, 2012)

With such a young puppy I would just do your puppy classes for now. After you move, then look for a place that has puppy agility classes. I would be careful about doing stuff you find on the internet. You don't want to hurt your puppy or do anything that scares it because overcoming those issues can be more difficult than if you just wait until you move.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Foundation, foundation, foundation!
A pups growth plates should be closed before doing any "jumping" but there are plenty of ways to begin working with your dog.
Here are 2 beginner videos:
Clean Run: The Pre-Sports Puppy with Rachel Sanders DVD
Clean Run: Starting Off Right with Carolyn Barney DVD
Quote: Putting the cart before the horse can be a huge mistake in agility training. But many students come to a foundation/beginner agility class with untrained dogs and want to do agility obstacles right away. Instructors can cave in to this pressure and beginner agility classes often skip or gloss over the foundation exercises that build essential skills for success and avoid problems down the road. Other students start out doing agility for fun and then have to retrain their dogs once they get bitten by the bug. A good foundation/beginner class can accommodate puppies through adult dogs and casual agility trainers through competitors, but it takes planning and forethought. Carolyn will share how she gets her students started with good habits and foundation skills in a classroom setting.End Quote


----------

